

What I don't like about PHP - b-man
http://www.bitstorm.org/edwin/en/php/

======
lanstein
As far as getnumberoffiles vs. getNumberOfFiles, unfortunately, it doesn't
really matter, at least for the near future, because methods and functions
(and classes) are case-insensitive anyway :(

